# Screen Density Quesstion



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

Somewhat of a noob question here.....

I'm looking to download "Pimp my ROM"

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908269

It has 4 different downloads for screen densities; XHDPI, HDPI, MDPI, LDPI.

What is the GS3 classified as? I know with different ROM's you can change the screen density, but I haven't changed mine at all. I'm running AOKP at 320 for my density. Is that considered HDPI? What are the differences?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

XHDPI


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Breakdown of the different screen dpi's available: http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/screens_support.html


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

schmaltzy said:


> Somewhat of a noob question here.....
> 
> I'm looking to download "Pimp my ROM"
> 
> ...


You should take that DPI down to at least 240.









I run 180, but I have good eyes. YMMV


----------

